# -päin



## 盲人瞎馬

Hello,

sisäänpäin
sisään
sisältä
sisältäpäin

What difference does the -päin suffix make? 

Thanks.


----------



## fennofiili

It does not make much difference, but in principle it emphasizes direction. “Sisäänpäin” means going in the inwards direction, whereas “sisään” means going into the inside. In most contexts, this is just a difference in tone or style, or no difference. In some phrases, however, “sisäänpäin” is the word to use. In “Kielitoimiston sanakirja”, there are two usage examples of “sisäänpäin”:“_Sisäänpäin__avautuva__ikkuna__. __Sisäänpäin__kääntynyt_[= omaan itseensä suuntautunut, umpimielinen, introvertti] _luonne__.” _In these contexts, “sisään” just wouldn’t be the right word.


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> In “Kielitoimiston sanakirja”, there are two usage examples of “sisäänpäin”:“_Sisäänpäin__avautuva__ikkuna__. __Sisäänpäin__kääntynyt_[= omaan itseensä suuntautunut, umpimielinen, introvertti] _luonne__.”_



I'm not correcting your Finnish of course, but shouldn't the italicized words above be written as two or more separate words?

I.e.,

_sisäänpäin avautuva ikkuna_ (rather than _sisäänpäinavautuvaikkuna_)

_ sisäänpäin kääntynyt_ (rather than _sisäänpäinkääntynyt_)


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Gavril said:


> I'm not correcting your Finnish of course, but shouldn't the italicized words above be written as two or more separate words?
> 
> I.e.,
> 
> _sisäänpäin avautuva ikkuna_ (rather than _sisäänpäinavautuvaikkuna_)
> 
> _ sisäänpäin kääntynyt_ (rather than _sisäänpäinkääntynyt_)



I share the same opinion concerning sisäänpäinavautuaikkuna, but sisäänpäinkääntynyt is an actual word. I've seen it being used many times before. Just like sisaänpäinkääntyneisyys and sisäänpäinkääntyneesti.

Not too sure however about sisäänpäinavautuvaikkuna.


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> I'm not correcting your Finnish of course, but shouldn't the italicized words above be written as two or more separate words?
> 
> I.e.,
> 
> _sisäänpäin avautuva ikkuna_ (rather than _sisäänpäinavautuvaikkuna_)
> 
> _ sisäänpäin kääntynyt_ (rather than _sisäänpäinkääntynyt_)



Yes. Sorry, it seems that I copied and pasted without checking the result. For some odd reason, the online dictionary has the words in separate HTML elements and the spaces are also separate elements, and for some other odd reason, pasting the content here made the spaces vanish.


----------

